# Warum kann man die Builds des Talentplaners nicht drucken ?



## Caros (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht habe ich etwas verkehrt gemacht, aber warum zum Lich kann ich meine Builds nicht ausdrucken ?
Ich habe nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit dazu gefunden ?
Dabei ist das die wichtigste Funktion, wenn ich den IMBA build fertig habe, ausdrucken, neben den PC legen,lesen, und WoW einloggen und umskillen ^^


----------



## Biebre (22. April 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Screenshots? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caros (22. April 2009)

Ganz schlau ....
Schon mal so einen Screenshot ausgedruckt ? Sicher noch nie.
Schwarz-grauer Brei, kaum zu erkennen.
Die Frage ist doch, warum kann ich bei den meisten anderen Blizz, Wowhead usw websites alles toll ausdrucken, und hier nicht ?
Eine Mangelbehebung durch "Gebastel" hilft keinem, daher war meine Frage durchaus berechtigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Kannst du nicht einfach zwischen den Fenstern hin und her wechseln?


----------



## Caros (23. April 2009)

Klar, so mach ich das jetzt, wenn ich bei Buffed plane - ist aber trotzdem mega - blöde.
Generell versuche ich nicht Wirkung zu beheben (drum rum zu arbeiten> Fenster switchen etc.), sondern Ursachen zu finden und zu beheben ( > blöde programmiert ...).
Da aber viele nach dem Peter Prinzip arbeiten, gebe ich solche Hinweise bald auf - die Userdaten von Buffed werden das regeln, was ich am Ende schade finden würde, denn Buffed ist derzeit noch eine tolle und gute Institution in Sachen WoW - jedoch scheinen mir da viele Leute schlicht überfordert......


----------

